# Nissan Gave Up - HELP



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, any help would be appreciated.
I own a 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE. I have had this car since the start. Last year I ran into a problem that my mechanic did not know how to fix, and a Nissan dealership basically said that they would/could not fix. 
The issue:
When initially started and cold the emergency brake light and battery light are lit. After driving for a couple of minutes they go away.
The major issue is the ABS light and TCS Off light are now always on (and the ABS and TCS are in fact off).
Has anyone come across this before? Is there a solution?

Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The thing I would want to know first is what ABS codes are stored in the system. Since you say the lights "are now always on" would suggest this wasn't an issue before when you had the brake and battery lights coming on. So, they could be part of a similar issue or you may have two, separate issues. Generally, when the brake warning light and the charging system warning lights come on, it is usually a sign of a charging system malfunction. The other possibility is that you could have a bad integrated meter assembly, also called the "instrument cluster." The solder joints can crack and create poor electrical connections, which can cause warning lights to illuminate and/or improper gauge operation and/or set trouble codes related to the instrument cluster (i.e. P0500 vehicle speed sensor codes). In addition to wanting to know what those ABS codes are, I would also want to see if there are any other codes set and I would also check the charging system voltage when the car is starting cold and observe it until the warning lights come on. A handy tool for this is a $10-15 voltmeter that plugs into the cigarette lighter socket (aka "power socket"). Most Nissans charge around 14.5-14.7 volts, but anything in the 13.2-15.0 volt range is acceptable.


----------

